# BF Crown X BF Crowntail



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is the male guarding the nest, I spawned him to an identical female.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is my orange CT he is also in the tank with a female.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

This female is being spawned to the orange Crowntail she is out of my Pearl lines.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry for the bad pics, my camera is acting up bad.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Beautiful fish! But I don't think the first male qualifies as a butterfly. Good luck!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

He is more of a triband, the second one is my solid orange, I never saw one until this guy.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Thought you might like to see the Butterflys female, hard to get pics in jars..I have beanies but not enough they are occupied by my better fish.



You can see she is Patterned pretty close, not a sibling so I hope it repeats somewhat, hard to say.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Free swimming fry, seem to be over 50


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your fish are pretty. Good luck with the fry.


----------

